# Chat is Coming!



## TulsaJeff (Aug 30, 2018)

You asked for it and it's finally here... We have set up a chat interface on the forum and it will be live beginning this evening (Thursday, August 30) at about 7 PM CST.

Once it goes live, all registered users will notice a bar in the lower right hand side of the page that tells how many are in chat and the latest chat post. Click on the bar and it will open up.

The options link at the top of the chat box will allow you to do some other things like open it in it's own popup if you prefer that.

While it does work on phones and tablets, it will work best on your desktop or laptop computers.

Enjoy!


----------



## bertjo44 (Aug 30, 2018)

Just like the good ole days.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 30, 2018)

Great.....thanks, Jeff!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 30, 2018)

Great Jeff Thanks.
Kinda lost contact with some members without it.

Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 30, 2018)

This will be cool! :cool:


----------



## link (Aug 30, 2018)

Nice addition. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks Jeff....   Gene, justpassingthru will be happy....


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 30, 2018)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 30, 2018)

bertjo44 said:


> Just like the good ole days.


Absolutely. Used to like the nightly chewing of the fat around the fire


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 30, 2018)

Seems that some of you never realized we use to have chat and it was a great way of communication and not use the thread.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 30, 2018)

This isn't good..I already spend alot of time here! Now I'll never leave!

Awesome idea really; surprised no one has mentioned like a Discord server for voice chatting yet. That is the new big fad on the internet, Discord every thing.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 30, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> This isn't good..I already spend alot of time here! Now I'll never leave!
> 
> Awesome idea really; surprised no one has mentioned like a Discord server for voice chatting yet. That is the new big fad on the internet, Discord every thing.


As big as some of the groups get you would be hard pressed to get a word in edge wide


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 30, 2018)

TJ, Sounds like a great addition to this site!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2018)

I am using it in my phone.  I will try to help with questions.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 30, 2018)

Heeeeeeelp!  I'm on my mobile and i can't find chat anywhere?


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2018)

smokinbill1638 said:


> Heeeeeeelp!  I'm on my mobile and i can't find chat anywhere?



Not active yet .   Going to be tonight


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 30, 2018)

Going live at 7 PM CST.. that's 20 minutes from now (your time):D


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 30, 2018)

:rolleyes::Do_O missed the cst duh lol i saw cfarmer saying he was using it on his phone and thought it was up.  Maybe i don't need to talk lmbo:D


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2018)

smokinbill1638 said:


> :rolleyes::Do_O missed the cst duh lol i saw cfarmer saying he was using it on his phone and thought it was up.  Maybe i don't need to talk lmbo:D




The mods have had it for a few days for testing.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 30, 2018)

c farmer said:


> The mods have had it for a few days for testing.


Awe the perks of the job.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 30, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Awe the perks of the job.


The headaches toooooooo


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 30, 2018)

Chat is open for business.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 30, 2018)

If you want to check out the new chat feature, click on the chat bar at the lower right side of the screen.


----------

